
Gogh, un-goghed - rndn
https://mobile.twitter.com/kcimc/status/638498964606726144/photo/1
======
officialjunk
The post seems to have been removed, but the image is still available:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CNxnbLVUkAQcEoJ.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CNxnbLVUkAQcEoJ.jpg)

------
kcimc
The image is a composite of a photo by Tadao Cern. It was a joke, meant to
look "too good to be true", but accepted without question:
[https://medium.com/@kcimc/finding-
gogh-76ff90cbd408](https://medium.com/@kcimc/finding-gogh-76ff90cbd408)

